# [SOLVED] missing use flags after change too profile 2008.0

## yuhu

nachdem ich mit "eselect profile set 8" auf das profil 2008.0 gewechselt hatte,

fehlten mir ein paar use-flags:

 *Quote:*   

> -3dnow
> 
> -3dnowext
> 
> -mmx
> ...

 

dies ist mir erst beim kompilieren von ffmpeg aufgefallen, da dies mit diesem fehler abbrach:

 *Quote:*   

> yuv2rgb.c: In function ‘yuv2rgb_get_func_ptr’:
> 
> yuv2rgb.c:609: error: ‘yuv420_rgb32_MMX2’ undeclared (first use in this function)

 

grund dazu:

im alten profil (2007.0) gibt es die datei use.mask im verzeichnis "/usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86"

welche im neue profil (2008.0) im verzeichnis "/usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/" nicht vorhanden ist.

wenn nun mit ufed die use-flags geändert werden, fehlen die genannten use-flags. (werden nicht aufgelistet)

mit dem abspeichern werden die use-flags in /etc/make.conf abgespeichert und nun fehlen diese use-flags auch dort

bei einem "emerge -uDNav world" sollte dies sich nun bemerkbar machen

feature oder bug

beim heutigen bugday hab ich das auch im irc gepostet und als anwort: "es ist ein feature" bekommen

abhilfe:

 *Quote:*   

> ln -s /usr/portage/profiles/default-linux/x86/use.mask /usr/portage/profiles/default/linux/x86/use.mask

 

damit sind die use-flags in ufed wieder sichtbar

nachteil: nach einem emerge --sync fehlt der link im neuen profil wieder.

frage:

hab nur ich das problem? (gefunden habe ich nichts dergleichen)

liegt da ein fehler im profil vor?

oder habe ich eine fehler in meiner konfiguration?Last edited by yuhu on Sun Jul 06, 2008 7:13 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## s.hase

Also bei mir "fehlen" da keine Use-Flags mit dem 2008.0 Profil:

```

sulaco ~ # emerge -pv ffmpeg

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild   R   ] media-video/ffmpeg-0.4.9_p20070616  USE="X a52 aac encode mmx ogg sdl theora truetype vorbis x264 xvid zlib (-altivec) -amr -debug -doc -ieee1394 -imlib -network -oss -test -threads -v4l" 2,223 kB

```

Compilieren tut es auch ohne Probleme. Eventuell ist da eher ufed das Problem?

----------

## Josef.95

Dies Phänomen habe ich vor einiger Zeit auch mal beobachtet

Abhilfe schafte ein Update auf zZ "app-portage/ufed-0.40-r10"

----------

## yuhu

besten dank - ein update von ufed hat das problem gelöst

----------

## LinuxTom

Und warum ist das noch nicht als stabil gekennzeichnet, wenn das letzte stabile solch Probleme macht?

Was haben denn jetzt die eckigen Klammern in der ersten Spalte zu bedeuten? Das betrifft, so wie es aussieht, gerade diese USE-Flags?

----------

## mv

 *LinuxTom wrote:*   

> Was haben denn jetzt die eckigen Klammern in der ersten Spalte zu bedeuten?

 

Das sind die Useflags, die in USE gelistet, also explizit an- bzw. abgeschaltet sind.

----------

